
Why Americans Are Having an Emotional Reaction to Masks - elsewhen
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2020-06-27/coronavirus-why-won-t-americans-wear-masks
======
tropdrop
This article leaves much to be desired. It should be titled "Why _are_
Americans Having an Emotional Reaction to Masks?" \- it asks a lot of the same
questions going on through our minds about American culture and
acceptance/protest of complying with public health policy without providing
compelling reasons for why this is a uniquely American phenomenon.

For example:

> _That is true at least within the context of American culture, admittedly an
> outlier, both for its paranoia and for its infatuation with popular
> culture._

Is America an outlier for its paranoia? What is the basis of this claim? Is it
more infatuated with its popular culture compared to other countries? I do not
know and would love to be convinced either way.

